# Any chance of a Australian / NZ subforum?



## madimoo (Feb 17, 2009)

As the title indicates, is there any chance of creating a subforum under Main TiVo Forums for specific Australian and New Zealand TiVo users? There are some unique issues relating to our services such as:
- Hybrid TV / Telecom NZ issues
- Being Free to Air Only
- Region specific download services (Blockbuster downloads, CASPA in NZ)
- Region specific transmission issues (MPEG4 in NZ)
- Local pricing issues. (no subscription here)

It would be nice to have a place to have a chat and not clog up the rest of the forum with our specific problems. The user base is increasing very quickly in our region. (and UK still have somewhere to hang out ) Obviously generalised TiVo posts still go in the appropriate subforum. 
Thanks for considering.

Madimoo


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Done!

Enjoy and make sure to spread the word so everyone knows that this forum is now active


----------



## madimoo (Feb 17, 2009)

Love your work Peter. 
Thanks muchly. 
Madimoo


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------

